# Is mine "sick" too?



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Just picked it up yesterday after a long 5 month wait. Finished the V1 hardwire and put a coat of Klasse on it this morning. Now just waiting for the other 1,108 miles to tick by.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Another pic


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

another


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

The 328 looking a little jealous in the background


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Inside


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Sick. :thumbup:


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Yet another


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Last one


----------

